# Finally puking at Mt. Bachelor!! Bend, Oregon & happy to join this majestic forum YO



## CVesTron (Mar 20, 2015)

*Finally puking at Mt. Bachelor!! Bend, Oregon & happy to join this majestic forum YO*

Regardless of the fact that Bend has the some of most snow in the west / PNW, we are having the bummiest winter ever, but things are looking good for a continuous dump as of right now and I'm super pumped ! Also stoked that I got to try a couple Libtech 2016 models out yesterday thanks to our mountain "Demo Day" which was siiiick plus there was a fresh inch or two so I was enjoying carving groomers.(I'm 6ft) The Dark Knife 158 was insane for carving and hauling ass on, the C3 camber plus 7 flex stiffness made for some fun pop. Also rode the T Rice Pro 157 which was just an all'round fun board to play on. Sorry to rub it in but Jan and Feb have had me down and these current couple days are turning my frown upside down. Oh yeah and my brother demo'ed the 158 GNU Zoid and he just about died and is ready to make the purchase ASAP, I guess it's Nicholas Mueller's favorite deck out of any which is what the Libtech rep said.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I heart Zoid


----------

